# "Glätten" verhindern



## matzemeller (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Ich möchte ein Objekt skalieren, ohne dass es dabei geglättet wird, d.h.
es soll am Rand nicht mit den Hintergrundfarben "verschmilzen".
Beim Werkzeug "Zauberstab" und bei den Auswahlwerkzeugen verhindert man
ja die Glättung, indem man das Häkchen vor Glättung entfernt. Kann man die
Glättenfunktion auch beim transformieren verhindern?

Danke im Voraus,

matzemeller


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Juni 2006)

Was für ein Objekt willst du denn skalieren?

Alex


----------



## hotschen (15. Juni 2006)

Bearbeiten--> Voreinstellungen--> Allgemeine --> Bildinterpolation (z.b Pixelwiederholung)


----------

